# Lake Houston crappie



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

Caught a limit on Saturday morning. One huge female was full of eggs. No eggs in the other 24 fish. Caught them all on creekbanks 12-18 inches deep. Best bite was 7-8 am.

Caveman


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

minners or jigs? Nice trip.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice. I hope to catch some crappie this year, but, while I can catch my catfish and white bass easy enough, I've learned that I'm a crappy crappie fisherman... pun intended.  For some reason I've just never gotten the hang of locating the darn things.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

capn, i feel your pain. Thats why i asked him about the bait...I am a pretty accomplished freshwatwer guy, and can normally have my way with cats and whites (dont really care about bass) but the crappie get me every time. lots of times i go out fishing for them, but then bail after a while to go catch cats or whites. I love crappie, but normally only catch them by accident. Oh well, we are gonna give it a shot again soon. Good luck to you too....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel your pain Brodie, a good day for me on crappie is 6-10 fish when everyone else is boxing limits. Its about time to break out the jugs and spank some catfish.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Done started on the catfish. You gonna be off this weekend jj?

I just don't get what it is about the crappie. All of the guys I fish with struggle on em. Good fishermen, too.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Well the lake will be packed this weekend thats for sure. Huummm, I guess I'll have to go find another spot to slay them. 
Capn Logger Head Bayou might be the place to go now.







Hint! I know you can understand this.


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Minnows*

I fished with minnows on this trip. I caught most of the fish fishing the minnows 12 inches deep under small corks very near the shore, but the bigger fish came later in the morning dropping the minnows down into heavy, shallow brush. For those familiar with the area - these fish came out of the same creek that can be fished from the park in my neighborhood. It's very easy to pick up 3 or 4 fish jigging the bank right before dark.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Caveman said:


> I fished with minnows on this trip. I caught most of the fish fishing the minnows 12 inches deep under small corks very near the shore, but the bigger fish came later in the morning dropping the minnows down into heavy, shallow brush. For those familiar with the area - these fish came out of the same creek that can be fished from the park in my neighborhood. It's very easy to pick up 3 or 4 fish jigging the bank right before dark.


Well that narrows it down to one of four spots. LOL ,, for me, it's down to one of two spots though


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*The Pines*

That should narrow it down to one!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I appreciate that one! May give it a try in the am!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, that makes two of us! I knew where it was the second he posted! I do know that lake ya know! heheheheheh GPS cords going on sale start'n bid will be 50$. LOL


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

I live in the new section of the pines and every time I go to the park I end up with a empty bucket. Let me now the next time you go it would be nice to meet some of you.

Mark


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'll be there this evening*

I'll be there this evening - not sure if I am going to be in the blue wave or on the bank. I put a big dent in my crappie stash last night when I made fish tacos.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Was your blue wave parked in the street about 6:45 last night. If so I passed buy you. My son was eyeing your boat. He is asking me to get one for him. He is only 9 but has big taste for toys...


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's my boat*

That's my boat on Pines Place. I am sure I have a letter in the mail from the Community Association! Picked up 2 fishing from the bank last night in about an hour. Saw a couple guys catch 5-6 just down from me. Only a few goggle eye this morning.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Caveman LOL on the community assoc.! they sent me a letter and I move the boat to the backyard. It had been wet so I let it sit for two day then moved it. this was several weeks back sense I moved it. I'm still getting letters say'n "move the boat immediately!!!!!!" I just laugh, I think I'll send them a bill for garbage bags because I have to throw their letters away! LOL


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

LOL! I can leave my boat in the driveway while using it over the weekend and get a letter on Wednesday. It's been hooked to the truck and still gotten a letter.


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Letters*

I keep the letters. I figure one day I'll hang them all on the wall in my trophy room. I do store my boat elsewhere, so if I am getting letters it means I have been fishing! Hint - CAM does there drive by on Monday (at least on my street). The boat can sit on the side of the road or in my driveway Tuesday - Sunday with no response, but if is there on Monday I am getting a letter.

I wonder what kind of response I'll get when I replace my fence without thier permission. One day the pine tree in my front yard is going come down as well. If they ask I'll tell them it fell over and I just paid to have it cut up. I'll just have to be sure I don't have a crew there on Monday!

Caveman


----------

